# Problema con Yogurtera



## quinmarc (Oct 17, 2020)

Buen dia a todos. Tengo una yogurtera familiar (12 vasos) que se corto el alambre de resistencia que es tan finito como un cabello.* Tiene aprox 4,60 de largo y va conectado directo a 220 volt.* Como falta un pedacito del alambre no puedo soldarlo por lo que debo reponerlo. *Tengo entendido que es de 25 watt y la temperatura que debe disipar es de 45 grados* pero no tengo otra informacion. Quisiera saber que tipo de alambre y diametro debo utilizar para reemplazar al existente cuya caracteristica desconozco . Envio una foto para que se tenga idea de la resistencia actual Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2020)

Fijate cómo puedas hacer para que las puntas se encuentren y las retuerces un poco , no creo que se suelde el "nicrome"


----------



## quinmarc (Oct 17, 2020)

No puedo unir las puntas cortadas porque falta un pedazo como de 10 cm que se debe haber fundido.. por eso mi pregunta con que tipo y diametro de alambre debo reemplazar toda la resistencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2020)

Despega la cinta , suelta un rulo y ya te alcanza para unirlo.



quinmarc dijo:


> diametro de alambre debo reemplazar toda la resistencia


 
Igual diámetro de igual alambre "nicrom" . . .  yo no perdería el tiempo de rehacer todo !


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 17, 2020)

Recuerdo el tema, a falta de nicrome (en Gualeguaychú hay cosas dificiles de conseguir), llegue a usar un alambre sumamente fino de cable, el tema es que al calentarse, se termina oxidando un poco, pero ha aguantado. Pero bueno, puedes conseguir el rollo por ML -si es que el collar no vale más que el perro-
La unión es un trabajo fino y delicado, debes de hacerlo con buena luz (ideal frente a una lampara) y con mucha paciencia, sobretodo si no tienes experiencia. Si te fijas, el nicron en algunos lugares esta adherido al plástico, y para fijar la unión, puedes usar una soldadora de estaño y fijarla derritiendo ligeramente el plástico (ojo, también, de manera delicada), no se si me explico.


----------



## quinmarc (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola alguien sabe donde venden en Buenos Aires alambre de resistencia Nichrome o Kanthal? Gracias y saludos


----------



## Gasparv (Oct 20, 2020)

Puedes unirlo con dos casquillos de presión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2020)

quinmarc dijo:


> Hola alguien sabe donde venden en Buenos Aires alambre de resistencia Nichrome o Kanthal? Gracias y saludos


Revisa en la *Wiki del Foro*


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 15, 2021)

Volviendo al tema, dado que la yogurtera me resulta útil y hasta se economiza en gasto de yogures, pero la verdad, me las tiene por el piso que cada dos por tres una sección de la resistencia se corte y claro, leo que debe de usarse un mismo diametro de nicron y que el que usa esa es de 0.1mm, pero esta muy complicado justo ese

¿con uno de 0.15mm andaría?









						Alambre Nicron 0.15 Mm X 5 Mts. Vitrofusion O Segelin - $ 590
					

ARTISTICA INTEGRAL CASAVIEJA** Todo para el Artesano, Arte en Vidrio, Artes Visuales y Decorativas **------------------------------------------------------------Rollo de 5 metros de alambre de NICRON de 0.15 mm de espesor para trabajos de Vitrofusion o para utilizar como segelin para cortar...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Si tengo que reemplazar la resistencia entera tampoco me hago mucho problema, dado que si sigue andando y para de cortarse, aunque sea trabajoso, considero que valdría la pena (y no se quedarían a medio camino los yogures).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2021)

No creo que haya mayor problema en remendar con 0.15

Si la vas a hacer completa en 0.15 llevará mas metraje que tendremos que calcular.

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No creo que haya mayor problema en remendar con 0.15
> 
> Si la vas a hacer completa en 0.15 llevará mas metraje que tendremos que calcular.
> 
> Saludos.


Perfecto, bueno, no es problema, usaría una regla u escalimetro en la parte de Esc 1:100 y una cinta metrica de costura para el recorrido del borde cilindrico, mido con mucho cuidado uno por uno el recorrido de la resistencia y luego los sumo, claro, le agregaría algo más y tomaría fotos de la resistencia antes de ponerme a la tarea de desmontar y remontar. Claro, con paciencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2021)

Importantísimo medir su resistencia total en Ohms


----------



## J2C (Jul 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Importantísimo medir su resistencia total en Ohms



La podrá medir con el escalimetro?


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Importantísimo medir su resistencia total en Ohms


Um, esa no la sabía, pregunto dado que no sé ¿condicionaria la resistencia a reemplazar?


J2C dijo:


> La podrá medir con el escalimetro?


Xd. Obvio que no, hace falta un voltimetro.
En fin, nadie empezo ni empieza siendo un veterano en un area .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2021)

Con las tablas de alambre Nicrom se averigua la resistencia del de 0.1 y del de 0.15 y se saca la cuenta de cuantos metros mas . . .  se puede medir con centímetro costurero que es bien flexible y 2 cm mas o menos no afectarán en nada


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con las tablas de alambre Nicrom se averigua la resistencia del de 0.1 y del de 0.15 y se saca la cuenta de cuantos metros mas . . .  se puede medir con centímetro costurero que es bien flexible y 2 cm mas o menos no afectarán en nada


Ahh, ahi va la cosa, no es solo que coincida la medida de distancia. Esta bueno ser asesorado ante la duda , menos mal que consulte.

Bueno, le daré una repasada


----------



## J2C (Jul 16, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> .......
> 
> Xd. Obvio que no, hace falta un voltimetro.
> En fin, nadie empezo ni empieza siendo un veterano en un area .



Estimado colega la resistencia se mide con un Ohmetro.

Raro confundirse con un Tester ó Multímetro que en un solo instrumento incluye Voltimetro, Ohmetro y Amperímetro tanto los analogicos con instrumento a aguja como los más modernos digitales que suelen tener más funciones agregadas.


Le recomiendo que relea las clases del primer cuatrimestre.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Estimado colega la resistencia se mide con un Ohmetro.
> 
> Raro confundirse con un Tester ó Multímetro que en un solo instrumento incluye Voltimetro, Ohmetro y Amperímetro tanto los analogicos con instrumento a aguja como los más modernos digitales que suelen tener más funciones agregadas.
> 
> ...


Estimado, no estudio ni estudie electrónica, desde hace tiempo que lo dije, no me recibí en esa área  (por ende, un par de veces que toco, la asesoría de estos lados vino bien y fue fundamental, pero sabía que debía llamar a un profesional, y así lo hice)
Simplemente me doy mañas en ciertas cuestiones que no son tan complicadas y claro, estoy sujeto a equivocarme, pero bueno, es parte del aprendizaje.
Para alguien que se adentra en un tema que no conoce o no tanto, no es raro equivocarse, o incluso no saber hablar con propiedad, a todos nos ha pasado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2021)

Parece que habrá que colocar el 2,5 veces mas metros


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que habrá que colocar el 2,5 veces mas metros


Vaya, ni se si daría la superficie de la base del cilindro para ello XD.
Bueno, ya seguire viendo a ver que hago


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2021)

Y no iba por las paredes también ?


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y no iba por las paredes también ?


Touche .
Y mejor así


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 19, 2021)

Bueno, tras varias pruebas, al final arreglado ha quedado, claro, atado con alambres (literalmente XD), dado que al reemplazar los empalmes con hilos finos proveniente de un cable de cobre sin su mallado -porque dicho de otra forma, queda feo -.
De forma que reemplazados todos los empalmes del nicrom con hilos de cobre empalmados con mucha paciencia, los cuales han demostrado tener muy buena resistencia y aunque quede feo, todos de una, cosa que no empieze luego a fallar otro.
El chequeo con un buscapolo tras haberlos realizados fue fundamental y fue positivo


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 19, 2021)

Hola hellfire4 ... Anda acaparando aparatos de los usados para evaporar las pastillas/liquido de los "mata-mosquitos" y con la resistencia que llevan internamente y colocando una placa metálica en la base a modo de disipador/distribuidor de calor podes reemplazar todo el sistema.

Hay que probar si funciona bien con una, dos o tres de esas resistencias pero como se parte del liquido tibio, solo es cuestión de mantener los aproximadamente 37ºC .

Mi abuela lo hacia tapando la olla que calentaba la leche y envolviéndola con una manta gruesa así que mucho de energía de aporte externo al sistema, no necesitara.

Desde que comenzó el tema lo estoy viendo para adoptarlo en caso que falle la mía pero hace mas de 30 años que funciona así que considero que esta totalmente amortizada  

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 19, 2021)

hola, hice una tanda de 5 vasos tras 7 horas y salio bien , y tras varias pruebas anteriores de ver si se volvía a romper, el cobre ha aguantado bien, ni oxidado esta.

El 1º intento de arreglar esa yogurtera que estuvo años arrinconada (1990 hasta no hace mucho) fue usando un fino hilo de metal de un cable de ratón tras patear sin exito la busqueda de nicrom en mi ciudad, que claro, se terminaba oxidando por el calor, y como el hilo fino de cobre probado en un empalme anduvo al pelo, pues reemplaze todos los empalmes, cosa que ya quede bien definitivamente .

Es un arreglo burdo, pero parece ser resistente, al menos al que antes era.

Como dato offtopic, si usas una batidora con la mezcla (un litro de leche + un yogur, ya sea de una tanda anterior o comprado), la mezcla sale notablemente más homogenea y cremosa. El resto de los combinados, pues va en cada uno, aunque conviene asesorarse, dado que a veces determinadas mezclas impiden la conformación del yogurt (onda si lo quieres con frutas, agregaselas luego del proceso)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2021)

Si a la leche le agregás leche en polvo sale mucho mas espeso


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 19, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si a la leche le agregás leche en polvo sale mucho mas espeso


Es cierto, aunque la última vez con la NIDO no me salió bien, ya que me salio muy acido, salvo que requiera otro tiempo (era uno solo de los 5). Me lo comí igual para no desperdiciarlo -mezclado para pasarlo mejor-, y hasta la fecha, no he vuelto a experimentar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2021)

Son dos o tres cucharadas de sopa por litro de leche nada mas


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 20, 2021)

OFF-TOPIC

En lo personal, agrego o una cucharadita de gelatina sin sabor o si coincide con el que quiero hacer, del gusto a elección y preferentemente "Light" que vienen con edulcorante y los sabores son mas intensos. 

El resultado una vez encontrado "el punto" es muy similar a los comerciales aunque siempre existe la separación del suero que una vez echo el yogurt con mezclarlo un poco mediante batido queda homogenizado.

Toda esta experimentación la realice para que "los niños" de la casa que no conocieron el verdadero "yogurt de antes", lo consumieran porque lo comparaban con los "modernos".


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 20, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola hellfire4 ... Anda acaparando aparatos de los usados para evaporar las pastillas/liquido de los "mata-mosquitos" y con la resistencia que llevan internamente y colocando una placa metálica en la base a modo de disipador/distribuidor de calor podes reemplazar todo el sistema.
> 
> Hay que probar si funciona bien con una, dos o tres de esas resistencias pero como se parte del liquido tibio, solo es cuestión de mantener los aproximadamente 37ºC .
> 
> ...


En este caso, dado que es de 1990, como antes dije, calculo que se adquirio tras la caída del Austral y la hiperinflación, para seguir consumiendo yogures sin que duela tanto al bolsillo, y claro, también se me dió por ver si la podia rescatar, justo en epocas donde los bolsillos vuelven a clamar.

Una yogurtera es una inversión interesante si es que se consume bastante yogurt y encima gasta muy poca electricidad (prueba de ello, en el 1º experimento de cuando logré hacerla andar tras tantos años, justo se corto la luz a poco de poner los vasos, largue una XD, y pude mantenerla con un UPS durante el tiempo necesario, que ese UPS en el caso de una PC apenas te da unos minutos para guardar y apagarla).  



ricbevi dijo:


> OFF-TOPIC
> 
> En lo personal, agrego o una cucharadita de gelatina sin sabor o si coincide con el que quiero hacer, del gusto a elección y preferentemente "Light" que vienen con edulcorante y los sabores son mas intensos.
> 
> ...


Variedades hay muchas, hasta yogures de verdudas y salados, el tema es ver como se preparan, yo las vi de casualidad, aunque nunca los probe.
Una licuadora debe de ser útil también para ellos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 30, 2021)

La yogurtera realizo anoche la última tanda de yogures, de tal manera que aunque todas las pasadas pruebas fueron positivas, contra todo lo esperado, se rompio en varias secciones la resistencia y el plástico quedo notablemente más agrietado (tal vez al tener los yogures paso lo que paso).
La única conclusión que puedo sacar -y si estoy equivocado, ser correguido me vendría bien-, es que si te vas a comprar una yogurtera, mejor que sea con otro sistema, dado que esa siempre se termino rompiendo la resistencia, ya que por eso dejo de andar, y nunca quedo definitivamente arreglada.

Justo miraba este hilo, con otro tipo:

Yogurtera


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 31, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No creo que haya mayor problema en remendar con 0.15
> 
> Si la vas a hacer completa en 0.15 llevará mas metraje que tendremos que calcular.
> 
> Saludos.


Bien, de acuerdo, aca justo encontré el hilo que trata el tema, lo dejaré a mano en este otro hilo 






						Calcular resistencia eléctrica con alambre de Nicrom
					

Hola Amigos,  Estoy con un problema, se me quemo una resistencia que según sus especificaciones es de 600W a 220/230V, no la consigo por ningún lado, a simple vista se parece a la de una pistola de calor (o secador de pelo), pero los repuestos de pistolas de calor son mínimo de 1500W a...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 31, 2021)

Justo aca charlando, me brindaron una alternativa a tener que volver a rehacer la resistencia con nicrom, muy buena data, y agradecido , cosa que quede como aporte.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 20, 2022)

Bueno, ha pasado casi un año y Gualeguaychú no se consiguen, pero por encargo las tengo

25 resistencias de 2watts y 150 ohms cada una
dorado, marrón rojizo, verde y marrón rojizo





¿Usaría cable de cobre sin forro del mismo diámetro para empalmarlas entre sí? ¿Calcularía los tramos de cada tanto una según el antiguo tejido?
Son ocurrencias, pero es mejor consultar 1º

El calculo es similar al de las columnas, onda decir que tengo, onda decir que tengo 30 metros de largo y 10 columnas de 0.40 de ancho, y para no enloquecerme, hago un boceto de cuantos espacios tengo entre columnas en una línea recta, luego sumo el total de la distancia que dan todas las columnas juntas (0.4x10), resto a la distancia total, el producto será dividido por la cantidad de espacios.

Ejemplo hipotético
30 metros dan 9 espacios entre columnas

0.4x10 = 4 m
4m - 30 = 26m
26 ÷ 9 = 2.889 m, lo que tendré entre espacios


----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 21, 2022)

Así aprendió a leer las resistencias en el foro? Comenzando por "dorado"?


----------



## malesi (Jun 21, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> marrón rojizo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 21, 2022)

Sii.. Es peor cuando dicen "color café"... El café tiene muchos colores, verde, rojo, marrón, negro, aguado, manchado, con nube, corazoncitos, florecitas.. 🙄


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 21, 2022)

Sin errores no hay aciertos.
Son mis primeros pasos en el tema de las resistencias y puedo aprender a hablar con propiedad paulatinamente a medida que aprenda, dado que técnicamente estoy hace poco aprendiendo del tema.

También aprendí (cosa que he visto bastante en las redes sociales) que es mucho más productivo y hasta educado enseñarle a uno en un tema que ignora tal o cual tema a burlarse de él por ignorarlo 

Aún recuerdo un caso de un veterano en determinado tema que se debatía que salió diciendo: PUAG, CHARLA DE NOVATOS.
Y como veterano en ese tema le puse los puntos sobre las íes sin ponerme a su altura Xd.

Fue una compra encargada y sumamente vigilada, no sea cosa que hubiese un mal entendido y derivase en un error, efectivamente, primera vez que vi lo de los colores para identificarlas.





__





						Calculadora de códigos de colores de resistencias
					

El programa de esta página permite de calcular el valor de la resistencia y la tolerancia en base a las bandas de color elegidas: 3, 4 o 5 bandas.




					www.inventable.eu


----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 21, 2022)

Pasa que no es lo mismo 4/2 que 2/4. Lo mismo las resistencias, si empieza a leer por la barra de tolerancia, su valor será muy distinto por demás.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 21, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Pasa que no es lo mismo 4/2 que 2/4. Lo mismo las resistencias, si empieza a leer por la barra de tolerancia, su valor será muy distinto por demás.


Estamos en la misma, ya se que no es lo mismo un gato montés que montar un gato, y son cuestiones que iré aprendiendo, ahora sin movimiento de mi parte y errores que conlleva (lamentablemente suelen ser inevitables en el proceso), no tendré resultados.

Yo recuerdo uno que te trataba a las patadas cuando uno se equivocaba (que a su vez denotaba un evidente desprecio hacia el que agredía) y si el tipo metía la pata, no se aguantaba ser tratado de la misma forma

Se puede corregir en buenos términos 

Las resistencias fueron encargadas siguiendo las indicaciones y vigilando a quien se le encomendó el recado que no se equivocase.

Emm, me gustaría continuar con el tema para ver como continuo con el.
Ahora, no esta bueno conseguirlas tras casi un año y que la cosa vuelva a arrancar como arranco Xd (aunque los antiejemplos son útiles)


----------



## analogico (Jun 21, 2022)

midelas  con el tester
por los colores parece que son de 100 ohm


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 21, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> por los colores parece que son de 100 ohm



Yo la banda la veo color "verde botella" . por lo que serian de 150, aunque no esta de más verificar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Yo la banda la veo color "verde botella"


Amarío patito, verde boteia y nero cu#@$%.... los 3 colores cordobeses


----------



## J2C (Jun 21, 2022)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 21, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> midelas  con el tester
> por los colores parece que son de 100 ohm





Es verde la 2º  banda, definitivamente, yo cuando vi la primera foto se veía negra (y la calculadora me dio 100 de esa forma), pero es verde



Me fijo, en el negocio que le vendieron al intermediario se le pidió que fuesen de 150 ohms y 2watts cada una, y eso entrego, la calculadora da bien, uff, ni se como medirlas con el tester, tendré que averiguar y aprender 



Marrón, verde, marrón y dorado (todos nombrados a secas)
Y en esa foto bien que se aprecian los colores de cada banda.



switchxxi dijo:


> Yo la banda la veo color "verde botella" . por lo que serian de 150, aunque no esta de más verificar.


Abre offtopic:
Las botellas de vidrio verde su origen fue una triquiñuela para engañar a la gente, dado que el color del vino también era importante, y claro, una botella verde no permite apreciarlo y hasta engaña.
Cierra offtopic


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 21, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> midelas  con el tester
> por los colores parece que son de 100 ohm



No tengo las pinzas, apenas los lápices, con una mano sosteniendo ambos, con la otra la cámara de fotos



marcando los 200 de la flechita roja del tuto que busque



¿El margen de error es 10%?

Sí es así, daría bien


----------



## analogico (Jun 21, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No tengo las pinzas, apenas los lápices, con una mano sosteniendo ambos, con la otra la cámara de fotos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283949
> 
> ...


como ese tester no tiene ajuste de cero debes descontar la resistencia de las puntas de prueba
primero se miden las puntas de prueba , se anota
luego mides la resistencia y le restas lo que habías medido

dorada es 5%  el 5% de 150 son  7,5 ohm


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 21, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> como ese tester no tiene ajuste de cero debes descontar la resistencia de las puntas de prueba
> primero se miden las puntas de prueba , se anota
> luego mides la resistencia y le restas lo que habías medido
> 
> dorada es 5%  el 5% de 150 son  7,5 ohm


No sé hacerlo, solo puse la resistencia sobre la mesa, apoye el lápiz rojo a en el contacto izquierdo de la resistencia y el negro en el otro contacto.
A ver, trataré de vuelta en otra escala.






en 2k, antes en 200


----------



## analogico (Jun 21, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No sé hacerlo, solo puse la resistencia sobre la mesa, apoye el lápiz rojo a en el contacto izquierdo de la resistencia y el negro en el otro contacto.


colocas el tester en la escala de 200 ohm ,  juntas el lapiz rojo con el lapiz negro y anotas la lectura






ahora mides la resistencia, lo mismo que habías hecho antes






a ese resultado le restas la primera medición

dorado es 5%, el 5% de 150 ohm son 7,5 ohm
así que el resultado final debería estar entre 142,5 y 157,5 ohm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No sé hacerlo, solo puse la resistencia sobre la mesa, apoye el lápiz rojo a en el contacto izquierdo de la resistencia y el negro en el otro contacto.
> A ver, trataré de vuelta en otra escala.


A ver:
Poné la escala en 200 ohms y poné una punta en contacto con la otra y anotá el valor 
Si la resistencia es de 150 ohms, dejá la escala en 200 y apoyá una punta en un alambre de la resistencia y la otra punta en el otro alambre y anotá cuanto mide.
A eso restale lo anterior y ese es el valor final de la resistencia.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 21, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A ver:
> Poné la escala en 200 ohms y poné una punta en contacto con la otra y anotá el valor
> Si la resistencia es de 150 ohms, dejá la escala en 200 y apoyá una punta en un alambre de la resistencia y la otra punta en el otro alambre y anotá cuanto mide.
> A eso restale lo anterior y ese es el valor final de la resistencia.


A ver si capto, uno ambos extremos de la resistencia y mido en 200 ohms

148.3 da y le resto el 5%

148.3- 7.5 = 140.8

Es menos que 142.7

A veces sube a 151 en el tester, otras a 149, oscila


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 21, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Abre offtopic:
> Las botellas de vidrio verde su origen fue una triquiñuela para engañar a la gente, dado que el color del vino también era importante, y claro, una botella verde no permite apreciarlo y hasta engaña.
> Cierra offtopic



Hasta donde se, las botellas de color tanto verdes como marrones no eran para triquiñuelas (no digo que alguien no se haya aprovechado de eso) sino para limitar la exposición a la luz solar y proteger el contenido.



En el caso de las resistencias y mas para lo que la vas a usar, tan solo mídelas, si dan alrededor de 150 son de 150, si dan cercano a 100 son de 100 .

Yo tengo que medir unas resistencias de 4K7 porque el $#"%#$"% fabricante puso la banda roja con color naranja y al tenerlas mezcladas con resistencias de 47K se me arma lio. Aprovecho para mandar a la %$#%"#$ al que se le dio por crear resistencias con cuerpo azul.

Agrego que, si bien es buena práctica, para esos valores y quizás llegando a unos KOhms no pasa nada si tocamos las dos puntas con los dedos. La medición no variara mucho. Ahora, si lo que queremos es medir son resistencias de precisión la cosa cambia. Con 5% de tolerancia Mehhhh.

También presta atención, en la medición que has echo en la escala de 2K que el multímetro pasa a mostrar en el display el valor en KOhms, cuando midas no se te olvide mirar bien el punto decimal. En el caso que subiste son 0.148 KOhms o, lo que es lo mismo, 148 Ohms.

Medir la resistencia de las puntas también es buena practica cuando se miden resistencias chicas, pero con cientos de Ohms casi que se puede ignorar.... Nuevamente no deja de ser un buen ejercicio.


----------



## analogico (Jun 21, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> A ver si capto, uno ambos extremos de la resistencia y mido en 200 ohms
> 
> 148.3 da y le resto el 5%
> 
> ...


no,  a a 150 le sumas y restas el 5%


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 21, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> no,  a a 150 le sumas y restas el 5%



148.3 el 5% = 7.415

148.3 + 7.415 = 155.715

155.715 el 5% = 7.78575

155.715 - 7.78575 = 147,92925

¿Es así?

Miren, en matemáticas siempre odie los ejercicios explicados de forma teórica y sin números (onda de A X B = C), y en eso me trabo bastante, pero si me dan un ejemplo resuelto, los desmenuzo, analizo y ahí entiendo.
Idem para cálculos estructurales de tracción y compresión, fuerzas externas y contrafuerzas internas opositoras (conocidos como esfuerzos internos).

Y en cuanto comprendí la práctica, vuelvo a la teoría, para dejarlo bien asentado y entendido (de manera de saber bien que significa cada valor), ya que sino, queda onda los loros.

Que haya habido exámenes que en determinados temas no haya quedado más remedio que memorizar y al tiempo olvidar es otra cuestión, y para darle un tirón de orejas al docente de turno por una didáctica un tanto deficiente, ahora, el alumno no tiene voz ni voto en el tema (a menudo ni sugerencia, dado que corres el riesgo que te desaprueben de forma tiránica), de forma que agacha la cabeza y busca aprobar.


switchxxi dijo:


> Hasta donde se, las botellas de color tanto verdes como marrones no eran para triquiñuelas (no digo que alguien no se haya aprovechado de eso) sino para limitar la exposición a la luz solar y proteger el contenido.



Yo eso sentí, aunque en la práctica, yo lo dejaría para ambos, dado que no es tan alocado darle ese uso para estafar


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 21, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Miren, en matemáticas siempre odie los ejercicios explicados de forma teórica y sin números (onda de A X B = C), y en eso me trabo bastante, pero si me dan un ejemplo resuelto, los desmenuzo, analizo y ahí entiendo.



Ya lo hizo @analogico



analogico dijo:


> dorado es 5%, el 5% de 150 ohm son 7,5 ohm
> así que el resultado final debería estar entre 142,5 y 157,5 ohm



Osea que si la medición da entre esos valores esta bien.

Añado: Como el valor es bajo, conviene (pero no es estrictamente necesario) poner las puntas en corto (juntarlas) y anotar que resistencia mide (En la escala de 200 Ohms). Luego se mide la resistencia y se resta el valor que se leyó antes del valor que mide la resistencia. Si eso da entre los valores de la tolerancia (lo que calculó Analogico) entonces están bien.

Ejemplo:

- Con las puntas en corto, en la escala de 200, obtengo 0.8 Ohms.
- Mido la resistencia y me da 148.3 Ohms.
- resto: 148.3 - 0.8 y me da que la medida de la resistencia (teniendo en cuenta la resistencia propia de las puntas de prueba) es de 147.5 Ohms.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 21, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Ya lo hizo @analogico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un ejercicio entero, con todos los pasos en valores y demás quise decir, pero bueno, ya esta aprendido 
Y.... estoy aprendiendo XD. Uff, si deje en su momento la docencia, es que se tiene que tener paciencia a la hora de enseñar, y en determinados temas soy un tanto duro.

Ahora, lo que me interesaría saber, el tejido o circuito ¿ cómo lo haría ?
¿mismo diámetro de cable de cobre y calculando espacios según distancia total?


----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 22, 2022)

Uff, con los cables que vino mi tester el parlante de 8 Ohms medía casi 10.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 22, 2022)

Antiguamente lo que hacía era comprar cable engomado "de calidad" y "tuneaba" las puntas de prueba. Todavía me queda algo de cable, que ha perdido flexibilidad con los años.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Un ejercicio entero, con todos los pasos en valores y demás quise decir


Es muy fácil!!!
Si la tolerancia es del 5% eso significa que el valor real de la resistencia debe estar comprendido entre el valor nominal mas el 5% y el valor nominal menos el 5%.
Ejemplo: Tu resistencia se supone que es de 100 ohms 5% de tolerancia. Eso significa que el valor que vos vas a leer cuando la midas deberá estar comprendido entre 100-5% y 100+5% ==> entre 95 y 105 ohms.
Si medís y te dá 97 ohms => está OK!!!
Si medís y te dá 104 ohms => está OK!!!
Si medís y te dá 108 ohms => está MAL!!!
Si medís y te dá 90 ohms => está MAL!!!
Se entiende???
Lo que pasa es que estos valores son estádisticos y el 95 y 105 son los valores extremos, pero la gran mayoría de las resistencias 100 ohms van a tener un valor comprendido dentro de una tolerancia menor, tipo +/-2% o por ahí y algunas otras se van a salir de este rango, siempre sin exceder el 5%.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 12, 2022)

cada resistencia me dio 2,4 cm x 20 = 48cm

El área es un círculo de 20 cm (bordes hacia dentro)

Hechas las divisiones entre tejido y unidas entre sí = 247,19 cm

Descontados 48 cm da 199,19 cm y son 21 espacios entre resistencias, cada espacio

199,19 cm dividido 21 = 9,49 cm




Es aproximado para su distribución.

Ya tengo un cable de cobre entre las cosas que se guardan para ver que uso surgirá para ellas XD, queda cortar el tramo y luego ponérselo a pelar, se me ocurre de hacer 1º la unión entre cable y resistencias  y luego plasmarlo en la superficie de la yogurtera,  como dándole forma a un hilo a plasmar.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

Bueno, hecho el tejido de la unión entre cobre (sacado de un cable envuelto en forro negro que contenía un cable rojo y uno blanco y esos fueron los pelados) y con el calculo que hice quedo con las 20 resistencias. La distancia entre ellas es aproximadamente 1,25 cm.
El calculo al final sirvió.



Ya unido en ambos extremos del antiguo cable



Queda organizarlo un poco más y fijarlo (la provisoria cinta de enmascarar no esta colocada justo en las puntas sobre el borde) y claro, probarlo .
No se si usar parte del plástico de la carcarsa o más poxipol para eso justo, aunque de usar poxipol, la máxima resistencia lo adquiriere -las instrucciones lo dicen- pasadas las 24 horas, o sea, 10 minutos de fraguado y luego ese tiempo. 
Si proseguiría luego, al estar más lucido. 



Ya dio bastantes quebraderos, como me preparo para el impacto en caso de que falle, pues si falla, mala suerte, a tomárselo con soda y dar por sentado que no tiene remedio.
Incluso antes llegue a plantearme de hacerme con una nueva, pero termine descartándolas porque la amplia mayoría usan nicrón y no resistencias, y esta siempre cada tanto fallaba al cortarse una sección, la cual se arreglaba y fallaba otra .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2022)

Va bien , me gustaría que además de enroscarle , las sueldes.

Y estaría bueno una distribución mas equitativa de las resistencias .


----------



## J2C (Jul 14, 2022)

.


Están totalmente mal distribuidas las resistencias y por lo tanto la distribución de calor va a ser pésima, calentando demasiado en algunos sectores y en otros no calentando nada.

​


Salu2.-


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 14, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Va bien , me gustaría que además de enroscarle , las sueldes.
> 
> Y estaría bueno una distribución mas equitativa de las resistencias .


Entre distancias del cobre y resistencias es equitativa ya que fue calculado por la medida de todo en autocad, lo que pasa que al plasmarlo sobre la yogurtera no lo parece, dado que 1º se hicieron las uniones (con regla cortadas y mucha paciencia) y unidas a mano y una pinza fina, algunas resistencias de hecho están cubiertas por la cinta de enmascarar y apenas se ven, la soldadura seria usar poxipol, que aguanta hasta 120º una vez obtenga el fraguado final.
La distancia entre resistencias sigue siendo 9,49 cm.
Calce la tapa base y calza bárbaro, sin molestias.
El recorrido de un extremo a otro no es parejo, lamentablemente, salvo que cambie el cable de lugar, y no se si eso sería conveniente en este caso, originalmente en el caso del nicron, si se conectaba de determinada manera, calentaba desde un extremo, y de otra, pues desde el otro extremo, me imagino que por el positivo.

Las uniones con los metales son bien fornidas, de la experiencia en las que hago en los arreglos eléctricos de empalmes entre cables, aunque claro, si toca deshacerlas, es lioso XD


----------



## J2C (Jul 14, 2022)

​Las yogurteras usan alambre de nicrom para que calefaccionan en todo su recorrido.

Que pasa cuando coloco varias resistencias próximas y en otro espacio no hay ninguna resistencia que calefaccione?


Para ponerse a pensar un poco.-

.-​


----------



## malesi (Jul 15, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 284969​Las yogurteras usan alambre de nicrom para que calefaccionan en todo su recorrido.
> 
> Que pasa cuando coloco varias resistencias próximas y en otro espacio no hay ninguna resistencia que calefaccione?
> 
> ...



Yo lo hubiera hecho con 40 o 50 resistencias unidas entre ellas.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 15, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Yo lo hubiera hecho con 40 o 50 resistencias unidas entre ellas.


Tengo 5 más, no tantas lamentablemente , si la distribución no es buena, se puede mejorar y replantear de forma planificada.



J2C dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 284969​Las yogurteras usan alambre de nicrom para que calefaccionan en todo su recorrido.
> 
> Que pasa cuando coloco varias resistencias próximas y en otro espacio no hay ninguna resistencia que calefaccione?
> 
> ...


Muchos conceptos aún son ajenos a mi conocimiento aún cuando en general a varios les resulta evidente, aunque de a tanto se va aprendiendo 

Aunque bueno, se agradece la orientación .



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Va bien , me gustaría que además de enroscarle , las sueldes.
> 
> Y estaría bueno una distribución mas equitativa de las resistencias .


Veo porque, bueno, toca volver a sentarse , el 1º planteamiento no fue acertado .Y bueno, a veces pasa Xd, al menos el modus operandi lo tengo definido.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 15, 2022)

Bueno, 23 resistencias distribuidas, cada una mide 0.9 cm

¿Así va mejor?


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 15, 2022)

este esta hecho más a ojo, pero me parece más acertado, como una especie de radio de acción de cada resistencia y las 23 resistencias para lograr una mejor distribución.


----------



## malesi (Jul 15, 2022)

A mi me gusta así


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 15, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> A mi me gusta así
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284981


Ojala tuviese tantas resistencias XD


----------



## malesi (Jul 15, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ojala tuviese tantas resistencias XD


Pues compra, que puedes estar una temporada sin comer yogures


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 15, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Pues compra, que puedes estar una temporada sin comer yogures


Puedo encargarlas, lo de comprar no es problema, el tema es conseguirlas, encargue 20, me dieron 25 aprox, ya que con 20 el calculo inicial eran suficientes. ¿Realmente haría falta tener 40 o 50?

Sí es así, lo volvería a patear, sino, lo haría con las que tengo.
La cosa no va tanto por lo del afecto a los yogures, sino por querer rescatarla y que el arreglo dure.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, 23 resistencias distribuidas, cada una mide 0.9 cm
> 
> ¿Así va mejor?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284971



Si , así está mucho mejor


----------



## J2C (Jul 16, 2022)

.


Según Ley de Ohm y de Watt a mayor cantidad de resistencias del valor actual, menor potencia.



Ergo: se obtendrá menor temperatura 




Para ponerse a analizar un poco ó ponerse a leer los temas básicos de electricidad/electrónica dado que los libros no tienen dientes y por lo tanto no muerden !!!!!!



.


----------



## malesi (Jul 16, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Según Ley de Ohm y de Watt a mayor cantidad de resistencias del valor actual, menor potencia.
> ...



Me refería a esto: grupos de 22 en serie y los 4 grupos en paralelo🙃
-▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬-
-▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬-
-▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬-
-▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬--▬-


----------



## J2C (Jul 16, 2022)

.


Sin las cuentitas para determinar los valores correspondientes, los vasos de yogur pueden terminar así:

​


No olvidemos que el forista no sabe electrónica y toca de *TuCaño* !!!!!!

.


----------



## malesi (Jul 16, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Sin las cuentitas para determinar los valores correspondientes, los vasos de yogur pueden terminar así:
> ...


Yo se que comerá yogures si o si  🙏 puede con todo


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Sin las cuentitas para determinar los valores correspondientes, los vasos de yogur pueden terminar así:
> ...


Es cierto que no sé, pero lo 2º no, lo dejaron bien claro lo poco confiable que resulta la data de youtube, y por ende antes de creer lo que veo tiendo a pedir confirmación de la veracidad de la misma, hay data que incluso hasta yo me percate de lo errónea que era, como cuando vi que sacaban el rodamiento de un lavarropas a martillazos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 21, 2022)

Fue hecho durante la noche, la unión a medida y distribución como al final lo planifique en el último croquis.



Tras ello se procedió a la unión entre ellas para conformar el recorrido y ser medido con un buscapolo.



Tarda más que el nicron, pero es un detalle, la superficie obtiene una temperatura uniforme muy similar y tras ensayar con ellas sin problemas durante un rato, procedería a fijarla.
Salvo unos ligeros detalles, ya estaría arreglada y recuperada 

Aunque las uniones sean entre alambres, son muy fornidas y chequeadas una por una.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 21, 2022)

Uniones formidas y chequeadas que significa? Que no se desarman? Siempre va a haber falso contacto ahí si no se suelda.

Pero bueno, caprichos son caprichos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 21, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Uniones dormidas y chequeadas que significa? Que no se desarman? Siempre va a haber falso contacto ahí si no se suelda.
> 
> Pero bueno, caprichos son caprichos.


Las estuve soldando recién, cosa que queden firmes las resistencias de paso sobre la carcasa y brinden mejor su calor. Ahora, antes de ponerme, me la puse a probar, no sea cosa que tras haberlo afirmado, este fallado y haya que desarmarlo.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 21, 2022)

Ah ah ah, entendí que las había atado no más. Retiro lo dicho.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 21, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tengo 5 más, no tantas lamentablemente , si la distribución no es buena, se puede mejorar y replantear de forma planificada.
> 
> 
> Muchos conceptos aún son ajenos a mi conocimiento aún cuando en general a varios les resulta evidente, aunque de a tanto se va aprendiendo
> ...



Distribución uniforme es un idea fácil de fijar => Si tienes 7 hijos, la idea es darles de comer todos los días 1/7 del total a cada uno , en proporción a sus necesidades. 🤣
Por ahí no sirve, darle a uno solo, toda la comida del cada día de la semana. 

Bueno al final eso consume unos 15 watts, espero que a las bacterias le guste el calorcito que produzca .  🤣


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 21, 2022)

Anda bien, la probé con la superficie hacia abajo tanteándola con cuidado, dado que sino apenas con los retazos de cinta de enmascarar se caía todo y me gusto bastante el resultado, justo me quede sin material para seguir dando los retoques pero más tarde lo conseguiría, y tendría que estar al menos un día sin uso, aunque no es problema, no se usara tan de inmediato.

Es una buena idea el uso de resistencias si es que el nicron ya no tiene remedio y hasta parece ser mucho más resistente.


----------



## J2C (Jul 21, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Uniones formidas y chequeadas que significa? Que no se desarman? Siempre va a haber falso contacto ahí si no se suelda.
> 
> Pero bueno, caprichos son caprichos.



En todas las uniones/empalmes de cables de cobre sometidos a temperatura (aunque no sea elevada) se utilizan terminales o *canutillos metálicos* de compresión sobre todo cuando hay cables resistivos tipo nicrom u otros.

También es obligatorio el uso de *terminales* cuando se usan altas corrientes (no es este el caso).





Salu2.-


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 21, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> En todas las uniones/empalmes de cables de cobre sometidos a temperatura (aunque no sea elevada) se utilizan terminales o *canutillos metálicos* de compresión sobre todo cuando hay cables resistivos tipo nicrom u otros.
> 
> También es obligatorio el uso de *terminales* cuando se usan altas corrientes (no es este el caso).
> 
> ...


Se usa poxipol en cada una de ellas, que es resistente a la temperatura una vez fraguado. Sirve a su vez para darle mejor fijación a las mismas, resistencia, como soldadura y aislante. De esa forma las resistencias quedan libres y bien contra la carcasa interna, evitando que se caigan y proporcionando más adecuadamente el calor.
Como dije antes, no había terminado de ultimar detalles para que no quedase así nomás , dado que además quiero que el arreglo dure.

Muy difícil que las uniones se suelten entre sí y se suelten de la carcasa. Claro, ya lo dije antes, 1º quería probar su funcionamiento antes de ponerme a esa labor.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 22, 2022)

Las uniones no se van a salir entre si ni se va a caer el tejido, a su vez que dejan firmes las resistencias sobre la carcasa, algunas uniones les faltara algo de poxipol (luego me encargare cuando consiga más) y claro, terminar el completo fraguado, resistiendo la temperatura. Recién ahí volvería a la acción la yogurtera.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 22, 2022)

No sabía que el posipol  era conductor...


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 22, 2022)

¿Y que tiene de malo usarlo para las uniones y/o a modo de soldadura?

Aunque no sea conductor algunos lo han usado para fijar cables a contactos al quedar firmes y ha andado bien.
Incluso lo he usado para reforzar empalmes entre cables y nunca fallo.


----------



## J2C (Jul 22, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Se usa poxipol en cada una de ellas, que es resistente a la temperatura una vez fraguado. Sirve a su vez para darle mejor fijación a las mismas, resistencia, como soldadura y aislante. De esa forma las resistencias quedan libres y bien contra la carcasa interna, evitando que se caigan y proporcionando más adecuadamente el calor.
> Como dije antes, no había terminado de ultimar detalles para que no quedase así nomás , dado que además quiero que el arreglo dure.
> ......



En mi post *#87* en ningún momento me referí a este tema.





hellfire4 dijo:


> ..........
> Muy difícil que las uniones se suelten entre sí y se suelten de la carcasa. Claro, ya lo dije antes, 1º quería probar su funcionamiento antes de ponerme a esa labor.



En mi post *#87* tampoco me referí exactamente a esto, sino a que las conexiones de cables y/o cables resistivos sometidos a temperaturas no se empalman como si fueran conductores de una instalación eléctrica dado que los mismos antes las variaciones de temperaturas poseen variaciones en sus superficies de contacto provocando falsos contactos imperceptibles para neófitos y grandes variaciones en las resistencias de contacto.
Y por ese motivo en la industria y/o en electrónica profesional se usan los terminales y/o canutillos acorde a las necesidades.






hellfire4 dijo:


> .......
> ​



Ante esta imagen y con todo respeto solo puedo expresar:












fabioosorio dijo:


> No sabía que el poxipol  era conductor...



Yo tampoco, aunque jamás lo usaría de esa manera. Pero bueno, cuando uno comienza a hacer sus primeros palotes .....



.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 22, 2022)

Ha quedado funcionalmente bien, eso es lo que a mi me interesa, la resistencia no esta a la vista y cuando el fraguado termine, se le dará uso. El poxipol anduvo bien para arreglar la carcasa.
Si falla de vuelta con el tiempo, la volveré a revisar y cambiare la estrategia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 22, 2022)

Pregunta de vago.. ¿Qué temperatura alcanzaría el conjunto?


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 22, 2022)

Tendría que medirla probando una vez que quede, aunque es muy similar a la que tenía antes cuando usaba el nicron, si tarda poco más o poco menos en hacer los yogures, es lo de menos, ya antes hubo que encontrarle un punto justo (y hasta determinados ingredientes no fueron adecuados pese a lo que decían ciertas recetas).
Mientras queden, todo bien. 

Encima la carcasa no da la temperatura directa de el conjunto de resistencias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 22, 2022)

Sólo curiosidad. 
Imagino que ahora con poner los potes al sol bastaría. 🤣


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 22, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sólo curiosidad.
> Imagino que ahora con poner los potes al sol bastaría. 🤣


Xd, no es tan sencillo lamentablemente.

Cuando se mezclan dos cepas compatibles, una del Lactobacilo y otra del Estreptococo (es decir, el fermento que se usa para hacer yogur), la temperatura a la que se consigue que cuaje antes la leche suele estar entre 42 y 45ºC. Esas son las temperaturas que suele emplear la industria para hacer yogur.

Pero esas no son las únicas temperaturas a las que puede hacerse yogur.

Digamos que entre 30ºC y 50ºC podría hacerse yogur, la diferencia fundamental (aunque no la única) entre usar una temperatura u otra dentro de ese rango sería el tiempo que necesitaremos para hacer el yogur, es decir, para alcanzar el pH deseado.

Fuente:








						Temperatura y tiempo de fermentación para hacer yogur
					

✔¿Qué temperatura se necesita para hacer yogur? ✔¿Cuanto tiempo se tarda en hacer yogur casero? ✔¿Es un proceso rígido y complejo, o es fácil hacer yogur?.




					www.elpetinegro.com


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 24, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Sin las cuentitas para determinar los valores correspondientes, los vasos de yogur pueden terminar así:
> ...


Anda bien, funciona bien tras varias pruebas, han salido yogures de hecho en buenas condiciones hace poco, tras poco más de un año sin ser usada. Notablemente mejor que la resistencia de nicron que tenía y que sacaba de quicio que cada tanto se cortara y que dañase la superficie de la misma.



J2C dijo:


> Ante esta imagen y con todo respeto solo puedo expresar:



Con todo respeto, tienes mucha voz para corregir y/o descalificar, pero bien ausente que estas cuando las cosas han salido bien y quedan andando, y ya en varios temas lo he visto, y no es ninguna casualidad .


----------



## J2C (Jul 24, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> .......
> Con todo respeto, tienes mucha voz para corregir y/o descalificar, pero bien ausente que estas cuando las cosas han salido bien y quedan andando, y ya en varios temas lo he visto, y no es ninguna casualidad .



Mire, las cosas se pueden hacer de varias formas:

a) Mal
b) Bien
c) Chapucera

La conclusión es para:

a-  No funcionara
b-  Funciona como lo hacía originalmente.
c- Funciona por poco tiempo hasta que vuelve a fallar.


Entonces debido a que mi formación profesional y laboral es realizar las cosas bien desde la primera vez cuando comento/opino en algun thread donde considero que no se están haciendo bien las cosas trato de observar el proceder de quien las hace.

Cuando veo que esa persona sigue en su mal proceder me limito de continuar comentando/guiando, cosa que usted considera ausente. No es ausentarse, es solo que el receptor no reconoce sus errores.

Y si bien dice que las cosas le quedan andando no entiendo el por que le vuelven a fallar como ejemplo de andar casi dos años con el mismo tema de esta yogurtera que periódicamente vuelve a fallar. Y no es solo en este tema.

Realmente optó por llamarme a silencio cuando observó que el camino elegido es la chapucería.


Ahora si se siente corregido o descalificado no es un problema mío, suele ser la falta de experiencia y/o conocimientos de quien se siente así. Mi opinión puede gustar o no, solo depende del interés del receptor para realizar un buen o excelente trabajo.


Nadie nace sabiendo todo, realmente se aprende poniendo mucha voluntad y estudiando. Para lograr lo mejor en cada tema es necesario tener los conocimientos mínimos de cada materia y lamentablemente la electricidad como la electrónica pertenecen a las ciencias dado que están perfectamente documentadas por fórmulas y experimentos que confirman dichas fórmulas.

Realizando una analogía si junto a 10 arquitectos obtendré 8 opiniones distintas (me lo explico una ex pareja Arquitecta), en cambio en electricidad/electrónica no es así.



Salu2.-


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 25, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Mire, las cosas se pueden hacer de varias formas:
> 
> a) Mal
> b) Bien
> ...



No soy un profesional de los arreglos en general, siempre lo admití, pero persisto y persevero hasta que las cosas finalmente quedan en condiciones y aprendo de esa manera, aunque es cierto que los arreglos no me quedan bonitos. También aprendí mi lugar y que hay cosas que mejor no decir nada y otras solo me limito a leer o compartir una experiencia.

El tema de la yogurtera fue algo que me propuse, rescatarla como mejor pudiese y tras varios intentos y a la espera de obtener lo que me faltaba, el tema se fue dilatando y pateando a favor de otros, pero nunca lo abandone. Para colmo de males nadie la quería arreglar por acá.

Esa yogurtera siempre fue dura de remediar, dado que de por si es de mala calidad ya que siempre se le corto el nicron cada tanto y por ello es que quedo décadas tirada en una alacena, junto a una antigua licuadora que con un nuevo vaso, limpieza y lubricada salió andando por 1/4 de lo que saldría una nueva y nunca volvió a fallar pese al tiempo transcurrido.

Si el arreglo se escapa de mis manos, recurro a un profesional, como en el caso que tuve que pedir que cambiasen unos capacitores de un TV de tubo y concluí que los TVs no son para mí y que mejor no tocar nada de nada, ni siquiera el menú de ajustes técnico (borre la forma de acceder, para no tenerla nada a mano).

Para mi un trabajo chapucero es algo hecho así nomás y que al poco tiempo fallara, y es lo que trato que no pase aunque sea poco elegante, yo quiero que dure aunque quede feo.

Otras cosas que encontré las logré rescatar mucho más rápido y en condiciones, quedando andando bastante bien pese a las dificultades de no tener todos los elementos necesarios ni poder conseguirlos con facilidad como paso con los que esenciales, pero es parte del ingenio y la creatividad a la hora de resolver las cosas. Y van quedando otras que recuerdo claro, como un equipito 5.1 que el profesional que se lo envié no parece que le vaya a encontrar la vuelta y la placa de TV a recortar que la he pateado a favor de otras cosas.

En el tema del diseño como la arquitectura hay mucha subjetividad, pero termina siendo esencial el funcionalismo a la hora de determinar si un proyecto sirve o no (un tema harto discutido por la mala manía de que varios ponen por delante la estética al funcionalismo) , así como en la búsqueda de soluciones también esta la creatividad y el ingenio, aunque es cierto que hay cosas que las soluciones son objetivas.

Ahora, parecería que al final lo único que se me debe de contar son mis defectos y lo positivo para pues para nada


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 25, 2022)

Entonces si vas a hacer como se te antoje no lleves un hilo a 5 páginas, si querés te damos la razón como a los locos, si te ofendes porque se te dice está mal cuando se indicó como hacer bien...

Y soy nuevo en esto no es argumento, pibe.

La gente que sabe, merece nuestro respeto no más por saber, y si además comparte su conocimiento merece respeto y agradecimiento.


----------



## J2C (Jul 25, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ......
> Ahora, parecería que al final lo único que se me debe de contar son mis defectos y lo positivo para pues para nada



En lo personal cuando me salen las cosas bien no busco que me aplaudan ni el reconocimiento de los demás, es solo *mi satisfacción personal* de hacer algo bien.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 25, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Entonces si vas a hacer como se te antoje no lleves un hilo a 5 páginas, si querés te damos la razón como a los locos, si te ofendes porque se te dice está mal cuando se indicó como hacer bien...
> 
> Y soy nuevo en esto no es argumento, pibe.
> 
> La gente que sabe, merece nuestro respeto no más por saber, y si además comparte su conocimiento merece respeto y agradecimiento.


Si, concuerdo, pero no me refiero a eso...
Yo estoy conforme con el resultado y acá lo dejo


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 26, 2022)

Si, al final el resultado es lo que cuenta de forma que las cosas queden andando y duren aunque el procedimiento no sea muy elegante, y claro, se presentan desafíos a superar en el proceso 


malesi dijo:


> Yo se que comerá yogures si o si  🙏 puede con todo



Efectivamente colegas, he comido yogures  y sigue sin fallar.


----------

